# No thanks, I'll use my own!!!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pen that is. On DD you occasionally have to sign for Red Card purchases. I don't think I'm over the edge germ phobic but with winter cold/flu season who wants to use a pen that's been in and out of hundreds of peoples hands?

I'm sure most of those counter pens are filled with germs, bacteria, and God only knows what else. One night I saw a lady sneeze into her hands and then use the pen to sign her credit card receipt.

Say what you want but I carry my own pen around to sign with. When they thrust the receipt and their pen in my direction I say, thanks but I got my own.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Bah, if you never challenge your immune system it'll just get weak. Just like your liver. Punish it well and it'll just get stronger right?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Bah, if you never challenge your immune system it'll just get weak. Just like your liver. Punish it well and it'll just get stronger right? :smiles:


Damn straight. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I have no fear of germs, I fear those that spread them.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Pen that is. On DD you occasionally have to sign for Red Card purchases. I don't think I'm over the edge germ phobic but with winter cold/flu season who wants to use a pen that's been in and out of hundreds of peoples hands?
> 
> I'm sure most of those counter pens are filled with germs, bacteria, and God only knows what else. One night I saw a lady sneeze into her hands and then use the pen to sign her credit card receipt.
> 
> Say what you want but I carry my own pen around to sign with. When they thrust the receipt and their pen in my direction I say, thanks but I got my own.


Sounds like twilight zone&#128547;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Many people don't wash after using the restroom. So, those pens got plenty of funk. Definitely. I just wash, or I have hand sanitizer in the car. No reason to get sick and miss out on those $$$$!!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

What's even worse than that are the hospitals and medical facilities I have to traipse in and out of 5 or 6 times a day. 
I don't think we should have to deliver to someone's hospital room. At least have the decency to meet me at the door. (These are to people visiting the patient)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> What's even worse than that are the hospitals and medical facilities I have to traipse in and out of 5 or 6 times a day.
> I don't think we should have to deliver to someone's hospital room. At least have the decency to meet me at the door. (These are to people visiting the patient)


I've delivered to Hospitals but never farther than the lobby. I think mainly because most hospitals in NY don't allow access past the lobby.

Delivered to a few nursing home/ rehabilitation centers right to the room.

Craziest place I deliver to is a VA Hospital that has been converted to specialize into a psychiatric facility. It's a large campus with many buildings and each building has a different level of security (and patients). I get called into the max security one and amazingly they allow delivery right to the room!!! Have to get buzzed into a series of doors and once inside it is like a scene from "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest", sad. I can't believe they let the patient order delivery food and can't believe they let the driver deliver to the room. I feel bad for the vets there but it's creepy. A patient tried to follow me out the door once as I was getting buzzed to leave and the staff all rushed over to grab him.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Pen that is. On DD you occasionally have to sign for Red Card purchases. I don't think I'm over the edge germ phobic but with winter cold/flu season who wants to use a pen that's been in and out of hundreds of peoples hands?
> 
> I'm sure most of those counter pens are filled with germs, bacteria, and God only knows what else. One night I saw a lady sneeze into her hands and then use the pen to sign her credit card receipt.
> 
> Say what you want but I carry my own pen around to sign with. When they thrust the receipt and their pen in my direction I say, thanks but I got my own.


Smart move.



WAHN said:


> Damn straight. :roflmao: :roflmao:


I miss George.
&#128543;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> What's even worse than that are the hospitals and medical facilities I have to traipse in and out of 5 or 6 times a day.
> I don't think we should have to deliver to someone's hospital room. At least have the decency to meet me at the door. (These are to people visiting the patient)


One I had to deliver to a hospital room. I stopped at the nurses station first and the chatty nurses told me to deliver to the patient's room. There was an older woman high on morphine and her gown exposed her chest. Never again did I deliver to a patient's room. I'd think also it would be some HIPPA violation since patient charts are in open view.



Seamus said:


> Pen that is. On DD you occasionally have to sign for Red Card purchases. I don't think I'm over the edge germ phobic but with winter cold/flu season who wants to use a pen that's been in and out of hundreds of peoples hands?
> 
> I'm sure most of those counter pens are filled with germs, bacteria, and God only knows what else. One night I saw a lady sneeze into her hands and then use the pen to sign her credit card receipt.
> 
> Say what you want but I carry my own pen around to sign with. When they thrust the receipt and their pen in my direction I say, thanks but I got my own.


After seeing some gross stuff in restaurants, I carried my own pen, too.



Seamus said:


> I can't believe they let the patient order delivery food. I feel bad for the vets there but it's creepy.


Here at the hospitals they let anyone in the room, excluding some wards like ICU. That is a frightening thought of what could happen.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Worked a tradeshow at McCormick in Chicago... Cigarette break. Went back in, took a leak before returning to booth. Heard agonizing groans followed by corresponding plop noise and eye watering stank.

Aaaaah ...

As I am washing hands, he blows right past, half eaten hamburger in hand out the door.
WEARING A FOOD VENDOR UNIFORM.

While walking the floor, I checked out every food station to see if Stinky worked there.

Never found him, and did not eat or drink anything from any of them.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Pen that is. On DD you occasionally have to sign for Red Card purchases. I don't think I'm over the edge germ phobic but with winter cold/flu season who wants to use a pen that's been in and out of hundreds of peoples hands?


I'm no germ expert. But the way I see it, I'm touching restaurant doors, counters, other people's doors, and sometimes using public bathrooms, etc, all during the course of the deliveries. So I don't see a pen making much difference. I'm actually pretty germ phobic, so instead, I just refrain from putting my hands to my mouth etc, for the duration of the time I'm out doing deliveries, until I get home and wash them.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Smart move.
> 
> 
> I miss George.
> &#128543;


I watch him all the time .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Worked a tradeshow at McCormick in Chicago... Cigarette break. Went back in, took a leak before returning to booth. Heard agonizing groans followed by corresponding plop noise and eye watering stank.
> 
> Aaaaah ...
> 
> ...


&#129326;. I've seen food workers pretend to wash their hands with no soap.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So now that I think of it, maybe I have "Penphobia" because I only use my own at banks, dr office, gas stations, etc.etc.. I don't want to use public pens that have been in and out of hundreds of nose picking, ass scratching, tongue licking, cough covering, penis adjusting, garbage holding, hands!!!

Maybe I have a problem. Is there therapy for "Penphobia"?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> So now that I think of it, maybe I have "Penphobia" because I only use my own at banks, dr office, gas stations, etc.etc.. I don't want to use public pens that have been in and out of hundreds of nose picking, ass scratching, tongue licking, cough covering, penis adjusting, garbage holding, hands!!!
> 
> Maybe I have a problem. Is there therapy for "Penphobia"?


LOL! You forgot sneezing on them, as a Subway worker did to my sub that I never took. Reg has a good point about pens and doors. But the pen that was just in someone's mouth, I definitely didn't want to touch.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Seamus said:


> So now that I think of it, maybe I have "Penphobia" because I only use my own at banks, dr office, gas stations, etc.etc.. I don't want to use public pens that have been in and out of hundreds of nose picking, ass scratching, tongue licking, cough covering, penis adjusting, garbage holding, hands!!!
> 
> Maybe I have a problem. Is there therapy for "Penphobia"?


Yeah, use a pencil &#128541;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm just like, literally wondering, what's a pen?


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Pen that is. On DD you occasionally have to sign for Red Card purchases. I don't think I'm over the edge germ phobic but with winter cold/flu season who wants to use a pen that's been in and out of hundreds of peoples hands?
> 
> I'm sure most of those counter pens are filled with germs, bacteria, and God only knows what else. One night I saw a lady sneeze into her hands and then use the pen to sign her credit card receipt.
> 
> Say what you want but I carry my own pen around to sign with. When they thrust the receipt and their pen in my direction I say, thanks but I got my own.


What do you do when you open a restaurant door &#129319;


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I play with and pet a ton of dogs through out the course of the day so I'm constantly washing my hands at restaurants when possible. Something else I'm NEVER without are wet wipes that I have countless uses for and are priceless when you can't get to a sink right away. I don't have any phobias that I know of but the wipes are a necessity for me lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I'm just like, literally wondering, what's a pen?
> 
> View attachment 405670


Oh man, now Shakespeare is going to haunt your butt.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> LOL! You forgot sneezing on them.


I included nose picking. After talking to a panel of experts sneezing on your fingers and picking your nose have been ruled to be essentially the same thing. Wether you sneeze it out or pick it out it's snot on your fingers and it's not in your nose anymore!

(Did you notice what I did there? "It's snot....It's not"). I am learning poetry. I'm a poet and didn't know it.



Kewl-driver said:


> What do you do when you open a restaurant door &#129319;


It's all in the technique!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I included nose picking. After talking to a panel of experts sneezing on your fingers and picking your nose have been ruled to be essentially the same thing. Wether you sneeze it out or pick it out it's snot on your fingers and it's not in your nose anymore!
> 
> (Did you notice what I did there? "It's snot....It's not"). I am learning poetry. I'm a poet and didn't know it.


Snot is not hot. I kid you not.
Some probably put snot in a slingshot.
Some threads on this forum are gross.
And some members just like to boast.
But now I have lost my appetite for pot roast.

That's my poem, an original by Invisible. I'm not a poet, as I think all know it. &#128522;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> So now that I think of it, maybe I have "Penphobia" because I only use my own at banks, dr office, gas stations, etc.etc.. I don't want to use public pens that have been in and out of hundreds of nose picking, ass scratching, tongue licking, cough covering, penis adjusting, garbage holding, hands!!!
> 
> Maybe I have a problem. Is there therapy for "Penphobia"?


Like....ewwwwww....and stuff!!!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I've delivered to Hospitals but never farther than the lobby. I think mainly because most hospitals in NY don't allow access past the lobby.
> 
> Delivered to a few nursing home/ rehabilitation centers right to the room.
> 
> Craziest place I deliver to is a VA Hospital that has been converted to specialize into a psychiatric facility. It's a large campus with many buildings and each building has a different level of security (and patients). I get called into the max security one and amazingly they allow delivery right to the room!!! Have to get buzzed into a series of doors and once inside it is like a scene from "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest", sad. I can't believe they let the patient order delivery food and can't believe they let the driver deliver to the room. I feel bad for the vets there but it's creepy. A patient tried to follow me out the door once as I was getting buzzed to leave and the staff all rushed over to grab him.


Have a good friend that worked at Riverview before it was closed. Was a mental hospital. He was leaving after a shift and some guy did the pop up in the back seat thing like in a movie and was all hyped for his big escape. Perfectly tame though so my friend just turned around and took him back.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Guys....after this thread I'm going to start carrying a pen.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Cool story bro


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Pen that is. On DD you occasionally have to sign for Red Card purchases. I don't think I'm over the edge germ phobic but with winter cold/flu season who wants to use a pen that's been in and out of hundreds of peoples hands?
> 
> I'm sure most of those counter pens are filled with germs, bacteria, and God only knows what else. One night I saw a lady sneeze into her hands and then use the pen to sign her credit card receipt.
> 
> Say what you want but I carry my own pen around to sign with. When they thrust the receipt and their pen in my direction I say, thanks but I got my own.


In college everyone in my microbiology class got to pick a room and do 10 swabs of various areas. We grew up the bacteria and identified the colonies. I picked the bathroom. The area that that grew the most bacteria and the most pathogenic bacteria was the door handle as you left the bathroom. Followed by the handles on the sink. I took swabs from the toilet with pubic hairs and that was cleaner.

So the takeaway is after you wash your hands, use a paper towel to turn off the faucet and open the bathroom door to leave.

And the chances are the doors you open to go in and out of the restaurant are just as filthy, if not more so, than any pen they hand you.

So carry sanitizer in your car. Don't touch your face and sanitize your hands, your car door handle, and steering wheel when you get back in. Because that pen you're carrying was touched AFTER you opened the restaurant door. So you better sanitize it too.

Light switches are filthy too. I started cleaning those and door handles in my house ever since that class. Never occurred to me before.

I do carry wet wipes but mostly for clean up, not to kill bacteria. I actually use the cucumber and aloe huggies wipes for babies' butts. Don't tear and if you get sweaty they are a nice cool down for your face. I do eat in my car so if I get anything on my fingers that's my cleanup.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Maybe just carry a bottle of hand sanitizer?


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I've delivered to Hospitals but never farther than the lobby. I think mainly because most hospitals in NY don't allow access past the lobby.
> 
> Delivered to a few nursing home/ rehabilitation centers right to the room.
> 
> Craziest place I deliver to is a VA Hospital that has been converted to specialize into a psychiatric facility. It's a large campus with many buildings and each building has a different level of security (and patients). I get called into the max security one and amazingly they allow delivery right to the room!!! Have to get buzzed into a series of doors and once inside it is like a scene from "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest", sad. I can't believe they let the patient order delivery food and can't believe they let the driver deliver to the room. I feel bad for the vets there but it's creepy. A patient tried to follow me out the door once as I was getting buzzed to leave and the staff all rushed over to grab him.


Most uncomfortable delivery I have done was to a hospice. I was thinking this may be a patient's last meal.  But it was for a person visiting the patient.


----------

